# stock ride



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

if i buy Ground Control coilovers that go with factory struts, is it possible to have a ride close to stock? i have shitty arospeed coilovers now with terrible ride. so i was wondering if i could get close to a stock feel with GC's & factory struts.

P.S. please dont move this post.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

well if you lower your car, to do it right, you should also look into shortened struts, maybe like the ones motivational offers. the B14's already have a limited amount of suspension travel, and lowering it on the factory struts just makes it worse. this leaves you with either the ghetto way, cutting the bumpstops down, or the right way, buying shorted struts. for more info on it, i think it was the NPM project car, where they hooked up the suspension with lots of cool shit


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SORRY, but this is a SUSPENSION question. Therefore, it is moved to the suspension section. PLEASE try to post in the specific section. We aren't moving them to confuse you. We are moving them to make the forums a little more organized.


----------

